# Best frosting to decorate with in the heat and humidity



## brittsgrams (Apr 15, 2012)

so what do you consider to be the best frosing or icing for a 3 -tiered wedding cake that will have stenciling done, flowers added to it (gumpaste flowers like lilies and roses) to handle the heat and humidity in Charleston, South Carolina in June?


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

Royal icing.. the more heat the better as long as it is not raining..  forget buttercream.


----------



## brittsgrams (Apr 15, 2012)

can I add cream cheese flavoring to royal icing to use it as a buttercream


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

So far I have never added cream cheese to Royal icing..  Royal icing hates grease (even a hint)  so I am not sure if it can be done...probably not.

Try and experiment, see how it comes out.  good luck


----------



## brittsgrams (Apr 15, 2012)

not cream cheese itself but the "flavoring" to it.  Do you apply as you would buttercream and use the viva paper towel method?


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Are you talk about Lorann oils flavoring ? Then by all means. Like prettycake said, cream cheese and royal icing do not like each other.

Buttercream and royal icing are two different mediums.

Have you thought about  buttercreaming your cakes and applying fondant ?  (the cake can be in  a/c  or a cool area until the unveiling) Or  is fondant out of the question here ?

Petals.


----------



## prettycake (Dec 23, 2011)

thanks Petalsandcoco for agreeing w/ me on the royal icing,

I was thinking the same thing about Fondant.  FOndat might get soft,  but will not drip or run down like pure buttercream w/c can fall.


----------



## brittsgrams (Apr 15, 2012)

unfortunately fondant is out of the question here.  Actually, Fairies Finest is who I got the cream cheese flavoring from.  LorAnn's does not carry cream cheese.  Looks like I am going to do a buttercream flavored with cream cheese flavoring and fortunate for me, it's at my sister's house so I will be able to construct the cake there.  I am baking the cakes and crumb coating them and taking with me.  When I get down there, I will construct the cake!!  I just hope nothing slips and slides all over the place!!  Thanks for all your input!   Tami


----------



## petalsandcoco (Aug 25, 2009)

Tami,

I wish you all the best in making the cake. If you will be putting your sugar art on the buttercream itself, make sure you have attached your work to a wire , especially the heavier roses so that they don't fall off. If you make your decorations ahead of time (the interior will have more of a chance to dry ) they will be that less heavy when they go on the cake ( thoroughly dry )

Try to keep your flowers decorating the top and or the base of the tiers to ensure they don't slide off.

This is your project and I am sure it will be beautiful (please post a pic when you have finished it)

There is a thread here about tips when applying smooth frosting, if I can find it I will post it for you. By all means if your comfortable with the paper towel method then go for it. If you have any questions, don't hesitate to let us know.

https://www.lorannoils.com/p-8308-cheesecake-flavor.aspx

Petals.

ps. Found it !
[h3]Buttercream: Why can't you stay smooth looking on the cake?[/h3]


----------

